# Dead bees / Hive Alive supplement experience anyone?



## wildbranch2007

did you happen to notice if they were mostly drones, they get thrown out in the fall, in the years we have a fall. Apivar shouldn't be a problem. when feeding make sure there is no robbing.


----------



## beerico

wildbranch2007 said:


> did you happen to notice if they were mostly drones, they get thrown out in the fall, in the years we have a fall. Apivar shouldn't be a problem. when feeding make sure there is no robbing.


Thank you for your response. They are not all drones, and I also noticed young bees, lighter colored..So that's why I am concerned... I am wondering if some of the ingredients in Hive Alive like lemon grass might have a sedative way too calming effect on the bees?...I have no clue...But it worries me and I have not seen this before during the season.


----------



## beemandan

What is the purpose of Hive Alive? 
If it contains lemon grass oil it may be attracting robbers...and the ensuing fights may explain the dead bees.


----------



## beerico

HiveAlive contains a precise amount of lemongrass in order to increase attractiveness of syrup but does not contain enough to induce unwanted robbing. Lemongrass also has a calming effect on bees.


----------



## Eikel

> but does not contain enough to induce unwanted robbing


 What makes you so sure?


----------



## beerico

Nothing makes me so sure. That?s why I posted the question. I am looking for answers or suggestions


----------



## Eikel

No offense intended, your reply sounded as if you had discounted robbing. As beeman mentioned, anything smelly can lead to robbing, LGO is smelly and an attractant. With or without LGO, the first thing I suspect when I see a bunch of dead bees in front of a hive is robbing. I'd look for evidence inside the hive but if it is robbing, they'll be back if there is anything left to rob. If the hive still has bees, recommend you reduce the entrance(s) and keep an eye on them for robbing/fighting. Lots of threads on how to slow/stop robbing as well as preventative measures. Good luck.


----------



## 1102009

It´s normal if the bees reduce bee numbers this time of year. The winter bees are the ones which sustain the colony through cold times. The old summer bees forage as long as they can then they die.

But: is this ApiVar Thymol?


> Nebenwirkungen
> Es kann vorkommen, dass die Bienen Futterreserven direkt unter den Streifen entfernen. Eine Behandlung bei Temperaturen von über 30°C kann vermehrt zu Stress und erhöhter Sterblichkeit unter den Bienen und der Brut führen. Während der Behandlung kann im Bienenvolk eine leichte Unruhe entstehen. Erfolgt die Fütterung während der Behandlung, kann die Futteraufnahme reduziert sein.





> Side effects:
> It´s possible the bees shift food stores directly under the ApiVar stripes. Treating with warm weather ( 30°C) is stress and can lead to higher die offs of bees and brood ( not this time of year I believe).
> There can be stress behaviors in the colony while treating. If you feed while treating food processing can be reduced.


IMO I would not use something like lemongrass in this situation, this could mean more stress. Why not just feed sugar syrup with a small amount of vinegar, lemon juice and oak rind tea?


----------



## odfrank

beerico said:


> HiveAlive contains a precise amount of lemongrass in order to increase attractiveness of syrup but does not contain enough to induce unwanted robbing. Lemongrass also has a calming effect on bees.


Increase attractiveness of syrup???
I have an orange colored bridge here north of me I will sell you at a discounted price.

There is not polite way to tell you that you are wasting your money paying for a product that will "increase the attractiveness of syrup". All around the world bees are drinking down millions of gallons of syrup with NOTHING added to make it more attractive. And all around the world billions of bees are VERY CALM! WITHOUT HIVE ALIVE!


I


----------



## beemandan

SiWolKe said:


> is this ApiVar Thymol?


No...it is Amitraz



SiWolKe said:


> Why not just feed sugar syrup with a small amount of vinegar, lemon juice and oak rind tea?


Or even better yet...just sugar and water.


----------



## 1102009

beemandan said:


> No...it is Amitraz
> 
> 
> Or even better yet...just sugar and water.


Ah, thanks beemandan. Amitraz is known here as having no real results, often not working.
Yes sugar or water is ok, better is taking only surplus of honey and leaving them their own honey to winter on.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome again!


----------



## beerico

Thank you so much! I just visited the hive. Removed the syrup. Bees look very active and healthy inside the hive. Definitely not happy to see me. Very vital and alert. Will keep watching.


----------

